# while I build my latest LIGHTWEIGHT URGESTALT, I ride my other bikes....



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

MOOTS RSL, size 50, campagnolo super record, lightweight ventoux generation 3... almost all titanium made in Steamboat, Colorado. 6.350 kg.

LOOK 695 aerolight (integrated brakes), Di2, eve 45 + Powertap/sub 7 kg, or lightweight millenstein generation 4/6.4 kg.


----------

